# Toshiba G310 Series (55G310U)



## hoffz31 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking to replace a Samsung 50" DLP (bad digital board and bulb just went). Does anyone have any opinions on the Toshiba 55G310U? On sale at Best Buy for $800. I am looking to spend less then a grand. Sorry I can't post the link as I have less than 5 posts.

This 55" flat-panel LCD TV supports stunning high-definition images up to 1080p and features a CineSpeed panel and ClearFrame 120Hz technology for high detail and picture clarity. The PC connection allows you to use the TV as a monitor for your computer.
What's Included

Toshiba 55" Class / 1080p / 120Hz / LCD HDTV
Tabletop stand
Remote
Owner's manual

Product Features

54-5/8" screen measured diagonally from corner to corner
For optimal viewing in large rooms.
Ultraslim design (4-1/8" deep)
Comes with a table stand or can be mounted on a wall (with optional mounting kit, not included). 400mm x 400mm VESA compliant.
ClearFrame 120Hz technology
Provides clear pictures and reduces motion blur.
CineSpeed LCD panel
Delivers an ultrafast response time for enhanced high-speed images.
1080p display
Provides the highest quality progressive-scan picture possible from a high-definition source. Native Mode displays edges normally lost to over-scanning.
Invisible speaker design
Delivers clear, natural stereo sound.
Inputs
Include 3 HDMI with CEC (2 rear, 1 side), 1 PC (rear), 1 component video (rear) and 1 composite (rear).
Outputs
Include 1 digital audio (rear).
3 HDMI inputs
HDMI cable not included. High-speed HDMI cable is the only connection that can deliver a full HDTV experience with a full 1080p picture and digital surround sound.
Hi-Res PC video input
Lets you connect your computer to experience high-resolution images.
USB port
With music and photo support for quick connection of a digital camera or other USB device.
Gaming mode
Reduces game controller delay for lightning-fast response.
 Useful additional features
Include input labeling, channel browser and sleep timer.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like a good set.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at this post.


----------

